# Woodpeckers not responding



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

So I posted before Christmas about a problem with my pro-v2 router lift,sold by Incra,made by woodpeckers.Woodpeckers sent me a new threaded Rod for the lift under warranty( almost tem Bucks shipping though)
I received the part,only instructions "use red loctite"
I installed the part but the lift will not hold the weight of the router.thought maybe a adjustment was needed so tried to contact woodpeckers for advice
Three emails in a week,no response
Am I expecting too much,what would you do?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Is there a phone number?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You can reach us by phone during the following office hours:

Monday thru Friday 9 am – 5 pm EST

Woodpeckers, Inc.
13700 Prospect Road
Strongsville, OH 44149

(We do not have a showroom and are not open to the public. If you would like to arrange to pick up your order, please call us to arrange an appointment.)

phone – 1-800-752-0725
phone – 440-238-1918
fax – 440-238-2097
email – [email protected]


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I had something akin to this happen with Sommerfield. Turned out my email just kinda got lost in the sauce. Once I called and got ahold of them they quickly took care of the original problem and then went way out of their way to make it right...Hopefully this is all that it is....


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you Bill but that is not possiable due to my work hours.iI did not know you were affiliated with woodpeckers. Can you advise my on how to fix my lift or any idea why my emails are not answered?is there a problem with the link on your website?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Al... I"m am not assoicated with WP... that was a cut and paste from their website..


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

One more problem with calling,a have a serious hearing imparement,phone conversation is very frustrating for me,but thanks for the sudgestion


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Al... I"m am not assoicated with WP... that was a cut and paste from their website..


Sorry Bill,my mistake,I was hopeful


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Al.. I've got one of these lifts myself. I'll take a look at it and see if I can figure out whats happening. I just reread your original thread on the problem. .

When you take and use the height adjuster rod, removing the rod, the weight of the router causes it to drop? Does the little adjustment wheel indicator turn also as the router drops?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Does the router drop quickly or does it drop slowly?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Al.. I've got one of these lifts myself. I'll take a look at it and see if I can figure out whats happening. I just reread your original thread on the problem. .
> 
> When you take and use the height adjuster rod, removing the rod, the weight of the router causes it to drop? Does the little adjustment wheel indicator turn also as the router drops?


No,the wheel does not turn,there is a sound (again ,I don't her well but it's load enough)
Like a rasping noise,of the treads just contacting as they pass easy other
This is wth the adjuster Rod out,it works as it should ,but the treads are not fully engaging,in my opinion,or are not staying engaged


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Quickly


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

So, if you insert the adjustment rod, turn it, and bottom out the router then lift up to bring the router up and then turn the rod again to release it the router falls back down?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Ironically woodpeckers replied just after I posted this thread.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

OK Al...

On the bottom of the adjustment rod, one side is flat. as the rod is inserted, it buttoms out on a keeper on the bottom portion of the lift. The "keeper" limits how far down you can push the adjustment rod. Once the rod meets up with the keeper, you turn the rod to release the lift for adjustment. The rod itself as it rotates, the flat turns and the rounded portion of the rod (on the bottom) engages what looks to be a nylon type bushing. This bushing engages the threaded rod. AS you rotate to rod, it has to push the nylon bushing away from the threaded rod allowing for movement. I"m not sure how to go about replacing the nylon bushing, but I'm guessing that is your problem. The threaded portion of the nylon bushing that holds the threaded rod in place as partially stripped out. This would explain the noise your hearing and the router wanting to drop. 

When I have more energy (came home to find a 60' pine laying atop of my driveway, spent the afternoon with an ax in hand) I'll see what it takes to get at that bushing.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> OK Al...
> 
> On the bottom of the adjustment rod, one side is flat. as the rod is inserted, it buttoms out on a keeper on the bottom portion of the lift. The "keeper" limits how far down you can push the adjustment rod. Once the rod meets up with the keeper, you turn the rod to release the lift for adjustment. The rod itself as it rotates, the flat turns and the rounded portion of the rod (on the bottom) engages what looks to be a nylon type bushing. This bushing engages the threaded rod. AS you rotate to rod, it has to push the nylon bushing away from the threaded rod allowing for movement. I"m not sure how to go about replacing the nylon bushing, but I'm guessing that is your problem. The threaded portion of the nylon bushing that holds the threaded rod in place as partially stripped out. This would explain the noise your hearing and the router wanting to drop.
> 
> When I have more energy (came home to find a 60' pine laying atop of my driveway, spent the afternoon with an ax in hand) I'll see what it takes to get at that bushing.


The threaded nut/nylon bushing all looks normal to me.i suspect the wave washers behind the nut,as they apply pressure to hold the threaded portion of the nut against the threaded Rod,or that's how I see it


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wave washers behind the nut?

I went down and looked at my lift. the bushing shows little sign of wear from where the adjustment rod engages. I took a screw driver and pressed the bushing and the lift dropped like a rock...

I don't know about these wave washers, but if they are easier to replace than the bushing..all the better...

What did WP say?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Wave washers behind the nut?
> 
> I went down and looked at my lift. the bushing shows little sign of wear from where the adjustment rod engages. I took a screw driver and pressed the bushing and the lift dropped like a rock...
> 
> ...


They sent me a basic trouble shooting guide and a few pages out of the manual,none of it relevant.they also stated any lift delivered to them will be repaired free of charge and returned free of charge anywhere in the lower 48 of the U.S.
Also stated they do not have a Canadian repair depot
It cost me ten bucks to have a small piece of threaded Rod shipped one way,can you imagine the cost of shipping the lift both ways?
Guess I'm on my own


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Let me see what all is involved with inspecting that nylon bushing that holds the threaded rod in position..


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Let me see what all is involved with inspecting that nylon bushing that holds the threaded rod in position..


I apreciate your effort but do not want to see you damage your lift,the threaded Rod must be removed for the nut to be removed from its bore.the bushing is part of the nut.the wave washers are at the bottom of the bore behind the nut
It is a delicate procedure to get it apart and back together,I do not recommend you dis assemble yours for my sake,although I thank you for the thought.
I have sent anouther email to woodpecks about the wave washers and hopefully they will respond promptly with helpful advice


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

They should acknowledge receipt of your email in any case but it could be they are trying to figure our the fix for the problem. ie: I had a brake problem on my RV and it took Bosch a year to figure out the solution and get the repair parts to the dealers. BUT they did keep in contact with me during the process.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Well after getting there attention yesterday I had hoped they would answer my simple question promptly,wrong!. guess it's anouther weekend without the lift.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I have discovered the problem,I just need to get the attention of the right people at woodpeckers,


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

al m said:


> I have discovered the problem,I just need to get the attention of the right people at woodpeckers,


Al,
Have you considered communicating with Mark Mueller via e-mail on the issue, he is a pretty savvy tech support guy for Incra. I know how you feel about being broke down over the the weekend, it's the pits, that's for sure.

Jerry B.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Al,
> Have you considered communicating with Mark Mueller via e-mail on the issue, he is a pretty savvy tech support guy for Incra. I know how you feel about being broke down over the the weekend, it's the pits, that's for sure.
> 
> Jerry B.


I originally contacted Mark back before Christmas when the problem was first discovered,he could only suggest I contact woodpeckers as they made the lift for Incra
I was somewhat disappointed as It is badged as Incra so I think the should have went to bat for me.in fairness woodpeckers did originally send me what they thought was the part I needed,I discovered tonight it is not quite right.the problem seems to be a turn around time of about a week between emails,stretching this out to about a month and looks like a extended time more ahead.
To be honest,I gave up a few weeks ago,went to Lee valley and bought a jessem lift,Canadian made and sold buy a company I can drive to and are quick to help.
Still need to get this up and operational


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al I came really close to buying the jessm lift with the table and crank . Now I'm wondering if I chose the wrong system . Guess I'll find out this spring


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Al I came really close to buying the jessm lift with the table and crank . Now I'm wondering if I chose the wrong system . Guess I'll find out this spring


RickI have the Jessem lift and the crank on one of my router tables. I have to get another for my new table, what kind did you buy?
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> RickI have the Jessem lift and the crank on one of my router tables. I have to get another for my new table, what kind did you buy?
> Herb


Herb I bought the Incra 43"/27" table top with the V2 lift . Same lift as Al's .
I also bought the Incra fence and adjuster .
I was going to build the underside myself so I can tailor it for my storage needs


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I am pleased to report the problems with my prl v2 have been resolved.the threaded Rod sent to me had finer threads than the nut.i was sent a new nut with threads to match the Rod that was sent around Christmas.New wave washers were also sent.assebly was quick and easy and the lift works as it should
There was no charge to me accept the original shipping charge.Although slow to respond to emails,woodpeckers defiantly stand behind there products


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Al.... good news eh!!! glad you got things squared away.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That great news Al . Funny how something so simple can cause so much grief. That's the last thing I would have thought of , but things just weren't adding up


----------

